# bbjd Thiago Silva sig challenge



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Time for another sig challenge. After Shogun's fight saturday and Babalu's fight next week I'm going to need a Thiago sig so here we go.

Thiago Silva sig

pics: Anything you can find
Title: The Future of LHW
Sub Text: BBJD
Size : Whatever you like
Avatar: Not required but encouraged

15,000 to the winner.
this ends 1/25


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet, Im bored I needed one of these.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

i'll see how things go when i get bored later on haha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Bam


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

O man that is a good start to this sig challenge.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Freaking sick work Toxic.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, always nice to get some feedback.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We'll see if I come up with something.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just a question, does it look better with less dead space or the way it was originally?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Does it matter if it says lhw or can it be the full light-heavyweight?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nah as long as it looks good.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is a little something I came up with. Hope you like it!






​


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Some nice entrants so far.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice sigs the winner of this will probably be the person who shows Thiago's angry look the best and you did a good job of that.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My Entry:

*Sig*









*Avatar*









*Sig*









*Avatar*


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice DP.

Ok people Shogun looked like crap and I need a great new sig to cheer me up.

This sig needs to be badass enough that when looking at it I can convince myself that a guy this beast can't lose even if chances are he will.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thiago is gonna upset Machida, bank on it.

I was bored so I did another.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i like it toxic


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I was really happy with how the Thiago Silva text turned out, I actually had it stacked on the other side and put on all the effects and it didnt look right so I slid it over to put it aside so I could try and fiure out where Id put the rest of the text and it just went perfect right were I slid it.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea I really like that one it kind looks like Thiago is bringing down the hand of god or something with how the light is on his hand.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well the lighting effect is like 5 spotlights coming down at diffrent angles all starting right above his elbow.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

pliff said:


> Here is a little something I came up with. Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Winner


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Let's get the sigs in people I need something sick.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

sorry dude i totally forgot about this thread ill see what i can make while im waiting on lunch haha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How is this one? I can make an Avy if you pick it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

EDIT: Agh, ****, I don't know why the forum stretches it out like that. Looks terrible.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

here's what i came up with bro hope you like

Sig:









Avatar:









OR










if u want anything changed get at me


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

plazzman said:


> EDIT: Agh, ****, I don't know why the forum stretches it out like that. Looks terrible.


Plazz You made Thiago Silva look like Forrest Griffin and Frankie Edgar's love baby.

Thanks for the sigs Toxic and Muffin man


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

One last entry, (eventually Im gonna win a BBJD sig challenge)


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

heres my first.... ill do more work on another, bored at work


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Are you guys making sure these sigs aren't too big?

DP that sig is too long btw.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine are all within 220X420 which is the limits right?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's smaller than the Shogun one that bbjd was sporting before:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yours are good but DP and Pliff need to resize theirs if he picks one of them.

The one he had was too big.

The limit is 420X220.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

......


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Pliff is the winner this time.

Toxic I spent about 20 minutes picking between him and your's with the spotlight on your but Thiago just looks bad ass in this one.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for the credits, glad you like the sig =)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice job Pliff :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Pliff is the winner this time.
> 
> Toxic I spent about 20 minutes picking between him and your's with the spotlight on your but Thiago just looks bad ass in this one.


Well I guess congrats to Pliff, till next time.......


----------

